# Dolmar 6100 Is on the Way



## Catfish Hunter (Aug 2, 2016)

I did a lot of reading and looking around and was thinking of adding a bigger saw for some bigger stuff that needs to get cut soon. Right now I have a PS510. I went and checked out the 562XP and the 572XP, 555. Very nice and comfortable saws. I do like the Dolmar saws and I also looked at the 6100. In the end Baileys had a sale on the 6100 for 569 + I had a $40 off coupon. So I order the Dolmar for $540, shipped. The Husq's were 750+ for the XPs so I figured given people's reviews I could get by with the Dolmar for $200 less.

We'll see... (I'm excited to run this saw against my 510 just to see the difference!)


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Aug 2, 2016)

Look forward to your review!


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Aug 2, 2016)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> Look forward to your review!



Yes, I will definitely give a review!


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Aug 2, 2016)

I need to get an extra chain besides the stock one, any recommendations? I'm also going to buy a back up bar either 24" or 28", any manufacturer recommendations? For that one I'll probably buy a skip chain, it will not be used much just when I need to fell something a little larger...


----------



## Jon1270 (Aug 2, 2016)

Catfish Hunter said:


> I need to get an extra chain besides the stock one, any recommendations? I'm also going to buy a back up bar either 24" or 28", any manufacturer recommendations? For that one I'll probably buy a skip chain, it will not be used much just when I need to fell something a little larger...



Standard chain advice is to avoid safety chain, though there are multiple levels of "safeness" and it's not all so bad unless you're bore-cutting or burying the tip of the bar frequently.  Go with full chisel chain if the wood will always be clean, or semi-chisel if you need it to tolerate dirtier cutting conditions.  Pin down your preferences there and we can identify specific chain models.

For the bar, I really like Total Super bars.  Not the absolute cheapest, but excellent value, better than Oregon.


----------



## trailblaster (Aug 2, 2016)

I was in the same boat.  I've used my 510 for the past 6 years.  I went to my dealer to pick up a 6100 but he sold me on the 6400 for the same price.  I was concerned about weight but only notice it when I'm carrying both saws out to the woods. My only regrets are I wish I picked it up years ago. They rip right thru logs.


----------



## Jon1270 (Aug 2, 2016)

Looks like 24" bars are hard to find in a small Husky mount, which is what I believe the 6100 uses.  I don't think it would pull 28" well at all, even with skip chain.

Here's a good budget 24" bar, if you can live with .325.  You aren't likely to beat the price.

http://leftcoastsupplies.com/product/24-gb-pro-top-bar-325-050/


----------



## woodhog73 (Aug 2, 2016)

Catfish Hunter said:


> I need to get an extra chain besides the stock one, any recommendations? I'm also going to buy a back up bar either 24" or 28", any manufacturer recommendations? For that one I'll probably buy a skip chain, it will not be used much just when I need to fell something a little larger...



You probably don't need the skip chain on a 24 inch bar. But for sure a skip on a 28. You can fell a lot of trees with a 24 inch bar that are much larger than the bar,  such as 4 foot diameter trunks, etc. unless you have unusually large trees, I'd suggest the 24 inch bar it's a better match for that saw.

Awesome saw love the Dolmars ! Best value to quality in the saw market. The little pro 421 Dolmar at 42cc and roughly $ 300 bucks new is the most awesome trimming and limbing saw.


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Aug 3, 2016)

trailblaster said:


> I was in the same boat.  I've used my 510 for the past 6 years.  I went to my dealer to pick up a 6100 but he sold me on the 6400 for the same price.  I was concerned about weight but only notice it when I'm carrying both saws out to the woods. My only regrets are I wish I picked it up years ago. They rip right thru logs.



Those are some fine looking saws! I was thinking about that same thing - but I've read so much about getting a bigger saw to work faster and be less fatigued. I finally decided I don't want to wait too long. (the 6400 was on my list but I want to find a Makita 6421 used and make a 7900 for my big saw - at least that's my dream anyway...)


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Jon1270 said:


> Looks like 24" bars are hard to find in a small Husky mount, which is what I believe the 6100 uses.  I don't think it would pull 28" well at all, even with skip chain.
> 
> Here's a good budget 24" bar, if you can live with .325.  You aren't likely to beat the price.
> 
> http://leftcoastsupplies.com/product/24-gb-pro-top-bar-325-050/




Good to know - I will look at the 24" bar/chains instead of 28


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Aug 3, 2016)

woodhog73 said:


> You probably don't need the skip chain on a 24 inch bar. But for sure a skip on a 28. You can fell a lot of trees with a 24 inch bar that are much larger than the bar,  such as 4 foot diameter trunks, etc. unless you have unusually large trees, I'd suggest the 24 inch bar it's a better match for that saw.
> 
> Awesome saw love the Dolmars ! Best value to quality in the saw market. The little pro 421 Dolmar at 42cc and roughly $ 300 bucks new is the most awesome trimming and limbing saw.




I want to pick one of the 421's up for that very thing and also for my wife to use. I had her using a MS170 but that thing's air filter let sawdust in so much that within just a few times out it wouldn't run. The local dealer didn't seem to care at all, didn't work with Stihl on the issue - I sold it and bought a Dolmar. It was unfortunate, that shop used to have a really talented and knowledgeable mechanic but Stihl recruited him to be an instructor!

 I bought my Dolmar from a 70 year old guy in his dimly lit garage shop. He smoked in there so my saw still smells like his shop. We got to chatting and he recognized my last name. Turns out he went to high school with my dad's older brother and knew my family. He moved away when he was 16, started his shop up where I live now, and was working on chainsaws ever since. He was actually closing up shop when I met him due to health issues, but I was so glad to make that connection.


----------



## woodhog73 (Aug 3, 2016)

Catfish Hunter said:


> I want to pick one of the 421's up for that very thing and also for my wife to use. I had her using a MS170 but that thing's air filter let sawdust in so much that within just a few times out it wouldn't run. The local dealer didn't seem to care at all, didn't work with Stihl on the issue - I sold it and bought a Dolmar. It was unfortunate, that shop used to have a really talented and knowledgeable mechanic but Stihl recruited him to be an instructor!
> 
> I bought my Dolmar from a 70 year old guy in his dimly lit garage shop. He smoked in there so my saw still smells like his shop. We got to chatting and he recognized my last name. Turns out he went to high school with my dad's older brother and knew my family. He moved away when he was 16, started his shop up where I live now, and was working on chainsaws ever since. He was actually closing up shop when I met him due to health issues, but I was so glad to make that connection.



Great story. Does he have any other Dolmars hanging around that he wants to sell cheap ? 

Only problem with Dolmar is lack of good dealers otherwise you would see a lot more of them. I've run them. I've got 2 friends who own them. The saw shop I bought my Jonsereds from also sells Dolmar. I just love the Swedish stuff too much to get the Dolmar but man I came real close to getting one.

I'm not surprised you sold the Stihl 170. I ran a Stihl 250 a few weeks ago man what a terrible experience. It wouldn't oil enough so I had to keep taking the bar out of the wood and open it up so the chain wouldn't dry up. Power was so so I guess but at $350 for a new one there's a lot of better saws out there at that price. Don't get me wrong stihl makes awesome pro saws though love their pro level stuff.

As for your 28 inch bar I agree with Jon it's really a tad too big on a 60cc saw. If you have that one or 2 super huge tree and just have no choice then ya it will do it but slowly. However it's really best suited for a 20 inch bar and the 24 inch on occasion when you need it. In my opinion anyways.

For what it's worth my buddy has a 6100 in his tree service fleet and it gets used a lot. He bought it because it was cheap and there's still two older Stihl 036s around the shop and that Dolmar far far out cuts those old ( and tired ) 036s plus it feels lighter and is simply better to run in my opinion.  I've spent lots of time with it so I'm speaking from experience. That's why I speak so highly about Dolmar. That 6100 starts every single time in 2 pulls. It's the easiest starting saw I've ever used. Not sure why but it's a fact I've come to realize.


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Aug 3, 2016)

woodhog73 said:


> Great story. Does he have any other Dolmars hanging around that he wants to sell cheap ?
> 
> Only problem with Dolmar is lack of good dealers otherwise you would see a lot more of them. I've run them. I've got 2 friends who own them. The saw shop I bought my Jonsereds from also sells Dolmar. I just love the Swedish stuff too much to get the Dolmar but man I came real close to getting one.
> 
> ...



I wish he was still open but that was about 2 years ago and I caught him by a month or so. Thanks for the input on the 6100!


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have a 6100 w/ 18" 20" & 24" bars. I keep the 20 on it most of the time. It's a great saw value and ditto to what was mentioned here previously. Good choice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Aug 13, 2016)

OK, it's here! Looks like a monster next to the 510. Then I fired it up and cut some 15" hickory and I was super impressed! The thing cuts like a beast! Noodled some elm, that was fun. Then took it off to take care of a 46" red oak. So far I am very happy with it!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Aug 13, 2016)

Catfish Hunter said:


> OK, it's here! Looks like a monster next to the 510. Then I fired it up and cut some 15" hickory and I was super impressed! The thing cuts like a beast! Noodled some elm, that was fun. Then took it off to take care of a 46" red oak. So far I am very happy with it!
> View attachment 182949
> 
> View attachment 182950




Congratulations with your purchase!  I have a Dolmar 421 (okay it is not as big as yours) and it does work for me.  I love that saw!


----------



## wock (Aug 20, 2016)

our Makita/dolmars are awesome. I rarely have to touch them. if I do it's usually because someone really screwed up. I mean the 6412's can seem temperamental to start until you get used to them, but no one ever complains about how they run.

recently I added another 4300 because those are more customer friendly overall. easier to start, people just don't get the concept of "instant flood" if you hit the gas and the 4300's don't have that problem. usually people use the choke wrong to flood the 4300's.

if you can't find a dolmar dealer, home depot sells the makitas online. same thing, different badging.

I'm allowed to do warranty work on the fleet units, but I think they would have to be shipped for warranty work for customers. I've shipped fleet breakers out for warranty work before and usually they are back from Makita in a week. might be because they are mine tho, don't know. they might prioritize fleet units.

if you don't mind used, we started posting our used tools online now and you can get a pretty good deal on "retired" fleet units. usually they start around 1/2 off.

I have a 16" electric and a 36v Makita(s) up for sale now, but the gas units usually go quick.


----------



## wock (Aug 20, 2016)

something that bears mentioning... always use a good quality mix. Makita makes an excellent synthetic blend altho it's a little pricey. it's also blue, so I can tell if customers use their own gas. 

I give people gas with the saws I rent because I'd rather not have to pop the carb open over something so trivial.


----------



## trailblaster (Sep 1, 2016)

I made a basket for my saws to ride in.  It ratchet straps around backhoe bucket and nothing falls out.  I was afraid of leaving them in front loader.  If they fall out and get run over,  they would be toast.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Sep 2, 2016)

Great!
Glad your enjoying the newest member to your family!


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Sep 4, 2016)

So I've been out cutting oak, hickory, basswood. The 6100 feels about the same to me as the 510 weight wise and handles and balances very well with the 20" bar. I took a video cutting to compare, I clocked my cut of with the 6100 at 13 seconds and the 510 at 29 seconds. And I can cut a pickup load full without using even one tank of gas. Very happy with the 6100!!


----------



## D8Chumley (Sep 4, 2016)

Happiness is... chips flyin'


----------



## trailblaster (Sep 6, 2016)

That is the best comparison test I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Sep 16, 2016)

I have a question, sometimes when I'm running the 6100 when I'm making a bottom cut and it stops the chain abruptly or I let it come back down from idle it will stall. Is this just an idle adjustment? It's right around 10 tanks of gas or less. Still cutting great, just a little thing I was curious about.


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Sep 19, 2016)

Catfish Hunter said:


> I have a question, sometimes when I'm running the 6100 when I'm making a bottom cut and it stops the chain abruptly or I let it come back down from idle it will stall. Is this just an idle adjustment? It's right around 10 tanks of gas or less. Still cutting great, just a little thing I was curious about.



I talked to a guy that noticed a similar issue with his new Dolmar and it quit after a few tanks. I will keep on running it and should clear up...


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Sep 19, 2016)

Thought I would do one more comparison in red oak. Before I went out I used the Granberg File n Joint on my 510 chain for the first time. I wasn't sure how it went - but wow, that worked really well!


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Oct 16, 2016)

I have a 6100 along with a 421 and think they're both great in their classes. I got to put two tanks through the 6100 yesterday in Ash. Quite therapeutic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Jan 1, 2017)

OK - the 6100 is doing a fine job! Here's a couple new pics. Pic 1 is of a small oak I dropped, little bit of a lean. The maple in the picture is coming down soon!

Pic 2 is an oak that I just cut down using the 24" bar and the 6100 pulls very nice. The weather has been perfect for spending time in the woods!

Pic 3 has both of the trees in them and a double rainbow at the farm from this summer. Enjoy and Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 1, 2017)

Rock it back and forth in the cut and get it done in half the time.


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Jan 1, 2017)

BrotherBart said:


> Rock it back and forth in the cut and get it done in half the time.



I see what you are saying, I will try it out tomorrow, thanks!


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Jan 2, 2017)

Here is a sugar maple. This one was a workout compared to the red oak. But overall it went well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Jan 3, 2017)

Great saw chips pics ...


----------

